

Man in a ‘vegetative state’ for 12 years, wakes to tell incredible story - tobydownton
http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/real-life/incredible-story-of-man-who-wakes-after-being-frozen-in-his-body-for-12-years/story-fnixwvgh-1227184009664

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8864791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8864791)

